# "My Menu" settings, what do you register?



## discojuggernaut (Jul 30, 2013)

Here are mine, with the logic behind them (5D3):

*External speedlite control:* to control flash on or off, mode, curtain, manual strength. Very useful with ETTL triggers.

*Expo comp: *bracketing, HDR, EV

*Custom controls:* for switching on/off back-button quickly when handing to other people (better than green box IMHO, especially if i have settings dialed in with flash)

*LCD brightness:* not the best pick, since auto is fine, but nice to have the option for playback

*Custom shooting mode:* awesome for setting a scene on the fly. I rarely set my Custom modes permanently, and if i did, i'd forget what mode is what (and different lenses may make them irrelevant). I usually set an ideal C mode for flash, and one for shooting wide open. It's nice to set the wide open one to shoot with the external flash disabled, so that i can go from flash to wide open with one twist of the control dial rather than the multiple steps involved in changing via manual controls (turn off flash, adjust ISO/shutter/aperture)

*ISO speed settings: *for limiting Auto-ISO ranges in specific shooting conditions and minimum shutter speed.

honorable mentions: Image quality, Number of Bracketed shots (for 3/5/7 HDR), Highlight alert (blinkies sometimes bother me).

(T2i/550D has a function for "Shutter/AE lock button" which directly addresses back button focus. Also has an "ISO Auto" function for max ISO)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine for the 1D X. Reminds me that I need to set this up on my EOS M.

*Format card:* I swap out the card in slot 1 after almost every shoot, so I prefer easy access to re-format.

*Battery info:* Good to know charge remaining in more detail than the battery icon.

*External Speedlite control:* A bit easier than changing settings on the ST-E3-RT; with three 600EX-RT flashes, the three groups are sufficient for my needs most of the time.

*Selectable AF point:* I usually have this set this to only cross-type points for selection speed and focus accuracy, but with an f/5.6 lens (70-300L, 100-400L, or 600II + 1.4xIII), I often want to be able to select points away from the center columns.

*Save/load cam settings on card:* I have different groups of C# settings, e.g. people, sports, birds, etc. They're saved to each of several CF cards that I keep in various camera bags, and I load the set that's needed for my planned shoot.

*Restrict shooting modes:* In some of my settings groups, C1 is for tripod use (MLU, timer, etc.), while C2 and C3 are for non-tripod use. I disable C1 when not needed, so the M.Fn button can more quickly cycle through the settings (it goes from C2 to C3 to which ever of Av/Tv/M was last used, so it's one button press from C2 to C3 and two button presses back to C2).

I do have the Start from My Menu option enabled.


----------

